# The year of my tractor



## Bullrider17 (Jun 14, 2017)

I am trying to find out what year model my Case David Brown tractor is? Can anyone help?

I have all the numbers off of the tractor when it comes to the serial numbers.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Maybe tractordata.com could help.


----------



## Bullrider17 (Jun 14, 2017)

ok thanks, I will try that


----------

